# Detailing Kingdom 1.1 Review



## stangalang

Its very rare I do a straight up product review. I don't think I've been truly blown away by a product since introducing the clay cloth all those years ago. 
However, I have been on a bit of a compound spree this year and the liquids from detailing kingdom have become my go too. This write up is on 1.1 specifically

What is it?:
1.1 is technically a compound. Speaking with the owner and manufacturer jessie these are really aimed at rotary users, but having tested them on all machines (rotary, dual action and random orbital) I can say with confidence it works on them all equally well

What can it achieve?:
Some totally unedited images

DSC_0010 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0015 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0282 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0241 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0243 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0195 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0197 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0138 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0140 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0131 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0133 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Best application:
I myself love using wool on a rotary or dual action. I have found this suits wool on the rotex machines and rotary in particular. The clarity it finishes with is amazing. It will however run fine on foam also, even on a polishing pad as a one step type gloss enhancement It doesn't seem fussy on speeds, but I tend to stay at 1200 and below. Speed 5 on a random orbital

Main advantages/pros:
Without questions finishing capabilities. Ive never used wool on normal paint and gotten such a clean finish
Reliability is the next best thing I think. As a pro, having a liquid that just works, is a massive plus. It is as comfortable on a modern, soft tricky paint as it is on a few years old hard Ferrari. No solvent issues, no marks when wiping. and the wiping of residue is a breeze also. 
Spurring wool pads is also improved, it doesn't gum up fibres as quickly and is released very easily with a pad spur, which means less time spent cleaning and changing. 
Amazing lubrication, runs smooth and even, spreads easily and doesn't dry or dust up.

Main disadvantages/cons:
Being picky, it isn't the heaviest hitter in the cut department. If my sledgehammer choice is a 10 out of 10, this would be an 8 out of 10 (depending on pad). Its very rare I truly need out and out cut and I know there is a heavier liquid on route
The lids, I hate them. They burp and fart product out when you click them open. So I have put them into separate squeeze bottles (which I do anyway)
Cant get them in litre and 5 litre bottles yet

So why the images above? Well, because they are all unrefined. Those are the cutting stages to be followed with soft pads and finale. Infact, they are all with wool. THATS how good the finish is with this product. Im finishing my 3rd bottle and ordered my 4th

Available from forum sponsor in2detailing I strongly recommend you give it a try. 
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/detailing-kingdom-next-cut-1-1.html


----------



## Hereisphilly

Thanks for the review, these products look great

How would you say this compares in cut to Koch H8?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks for the review, these products look great
> 
> How would you say this compares in cut to Koch H8?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


I never got on with the Koch Chemie range so couldn't compare. Never ever saw what the fuss was about if I'm honest


----------

